# Dyna-charge 909 tear down?



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok so I am doing a tear down of a Dyna 909 and wanted to know a few things about the circuit board. I am going to have many question so I am just going to post as I go.

Dyna charge 909 solid state electric fence.
use indoors only on 120 volt 60 hz supply
use one ampere fuse only
Dyna-Charge products Company
CHICAGO IL 60622
SERIAL NO. 909 211650

PDF owner manual 
http://pami.ca/pdfs/reports_research_updates/(5b) Fencers/257.PDF

That's all the information of the front. I have checked google my times and youtube. Al I have found out is they were made some time in the 1980's.

transformer markings are

FARM PRODUCTS GROUP 5616 92

circuit board marked

83 84 85
98-909 06620-36
and a strang trademark the looks like a lowercase t with a lowercase q's tail. So it would look kinda like this t3-0 maybe its not a trade mark I don't know

the other inside markings are what looks to be some kind of capacitor unsure it is a tennessee orange marked


SPRAGUE +
D74234A +
100UF 200VDC
8413L 1301 +
MADE IN USA +

*Capacitor can kill so before doing anything always discharge the capacitor!!!!*
All chargers can hold a charge long after they have been unplugged or disconnected from the battery. You can be shocked by an unplugged charger. The consumer assumes all risk when repairing or utilizing a charger that has been “repaired” or modified. In addition, once the charger has been opened all warranties are null and void and state of federal inspections and approvals (such as UL, CE) are terminated.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

ok what the big red thing between the hot and ground contact? No it has no markings to google.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I know the images are fuzzy so ask if you need to know color code or makings I will do my best


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://thefencershop.com/Brands.html

https://www.dickselectricfencerrepair.com/


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://thefencershop.com/Brands.html
> 
> https://www.dickselectricfencerrepair.com/


Thanks I appreciate it but i'm looking to get my hand wet and learn something.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They might be able to tell you where you could find schematics that would show you what the individual components are.

I don't think you're going to be able to get a lot of feedback on it here.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

So far I have come to the conclusion the old chip set is


Bearfootfarm said:


> They might be able to tell you where you could find schematics that would show you what the individual components are.
> 
> I don't think you're going to be able to get a lot of feedback on it here.


Either way it will become a collective of information on the 909. Personally to today's standards this entire thing is completely outdated. my other charge put out 16,000 volts I think and this one is 2,320V and 1.5A in peak conditions. And that's if you're soaking wet touching the contacts at the box. I think what is going to happen is I am going to gut the box and replace all the components.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

That the new chip set now I just have to find the transformer and capacitor to match.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

and here's the tras and cap.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I basically just build a $400 charger for $100.03+ free shipping and some wiring I got to crimp and build. I think I might do it!


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Well I was wrong on my math I jumped the gun I only have the guts for the 100 mile version the 200 mile version is double everything. which puts it cheaper to buy then to build. POOOOOOOOO!


----------

